# Blockbuster 2017: Die Kinohits des Jahres im Video - Januar bis Mai



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Blockbuster 2017: Die Kinohits des Jahres im Video - Januar bis Mai* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Blockbuster 2017: Die Kinohits des Jahres im Video - Januar bis Mai*


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. Januar 2017)

Blockbuster? Ungefähr seit Herr der Ringe gab es keinen Film mehr, der die Bezeichnung "Blockbuster" verdient hätte.


----------



## Grendizer (6. Januar 2017)

Wird ein gutes Jahr. Für mich ist so einiges dabei.


----------



## Elvis3000 (6. Januar 2017)

@Klinik 
Sogenannte Blockbuster sind eigentlich fast immer schlecht , weil ausschließlich Produziert um Kohle zu machen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2017)

Es gibt so einige Filme die mich interessieren und so manchen will ich bestimmt sehen aber ob das jetzt alles sogenannte Blockbuster sind? Es kommt leider öfters vor das dort wo das Getöse am größten ist auch der meiste Müll enthalten ist und alles sehenswerte schon im Teaser steckt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2017)

Bin sehr auf den 2 Teil von John Wick gespannt.


----------



## JoeKiller123 (10. Januar 2017)

Bladerunner und Alien... hoffentlich werden die extrem hohen Erwartungen nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2017)

xXx³ könnte ganz interessant sein wenn Diesel nicht ausflockt


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2017)

Kong: Skull Island, Guardians 2, Alien:Covenant, Bladerunner 2, Star Wars Ep 8. Sind so für mich die wichtigsten Filme dieses Jahr.! 
Kann auch sein das ich den ein oder anderen noch vergessen habe.


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. Januar 2017)

Das hier ist meine Top-Filme Liste für 2017. Hab ich mir bereits Anfang 2017 erstellt. 

Passengers (05.01.2017)
xXx 3 - Die Rückkehr des Xander Cage (19.01.2017)
Hacksaw Ridge (26.01.2017)
Live by Night (02.02.2017)
John Wick 2 (16.02.2017)
Boston (23.02.2017)
Kong - Skull Island (09.03.2017)
Sleepless - Eine tödliche Nacht (09.03.2017)
Life (23.03.2017)
Power Rangers (23.03.2017)
Ghost in the Shell (30.03.2017)
Fast & Furious 8 (13.04.2017)
Guardians of the Galaxy 2 (27.04.2017)
Alien - Covenant (18.05.2017)
Fluch der Karibik 5 (25.05.2017)
Die Mumie (08.06.2017)
Transformers 5 (22.06.2017)
Spider Man - Homecoming (06.07.2017)
Valerian - Die Stadt der tausend Planeten (20.07.2017)
Dunkirk (27.07.2017)
Planet der Affen - Survival (03.08.2017)
Blade Runner 2049 (05.10.2017)
Geostorm (19.10.2017)
The Communter (02.11.2017)
Justice League (16.11.2017)
Star Wars 8 (14.12.2017)


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2017)

Danke. "Valerian" und "Ghost in the Shell" hatte ich noch vergessen.


----------

